# New Member / New Outback 21rs



## 4fun_timers

Hi,
I originally signed up just to be able to view the complete web site and didn't think I would ever post after browsing other forums. After reading through this site and realizing how nice and sincere you all are its hard to not post and respond. You all have a great thing going here and we are glad to be a part of it.

We purchased our 2007 21RS from Camping World in Pooler, GA two days before Thanksgiving. We currently have problems that they have not resolved after having our TT for 2.5 weeks. We took it back after our initial 4 day trip (to Asheville, NC) with a list of problems. They replaced all 5 tires and that was about it. We since have taken it out to Pigeon Forge, TN for 5 days and dealt with the problems. We just couldn't stay out of it.







We are not new to camping and have owned several different models and brands but have never liked any as much as the OB. This is an awesome trailer and we will get all the things taken care of and don't expect any more major issues. We have had a couple but thats part of buying new these days.

Also, we were able to get a site at TopSail during the 2008 Southeastern Summer Rally. Hope to see you there!

Michael


----------



## egregg57

Congrats on your new toy! Glad you found the site! You'll find that there is quite a crew in here!! Good luck with your new TT! AHHH that new Outback smell!!

Eric


----------



## Camping Fan

Welcome to Outbackers 4fun_timers







If you need any help with any of your problems, please ask away. Chances are someone else has run into the same thing before and can lend a hand.


----------



## 4ME

Welcome aboard! Post Often and Enjoy your new OB!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## skippershe

Hi 4fun_timers
















to Outbackers! 

Enjoy your new 21rs and get ready for a great time at Topsail!

Happy Camping,


----------



## Crawfish

4fun_timers said:


> Also, we were able to get a site at TopSail during the 2008 Southeastern Summer Rally. Hope to see you there!
> 
> Michael


Welcome to Outbackers Michael.

Great to hear you got a site at Topsail Michael. Glad y'all are going to be able to make it. Looking forward to meeting you. If you get a chance try and make the Spring Rally at Ocmulgee State Park in McRae, GA. You can find all the info in the rally sections.

Leon


----------



## whodey

Welcome to the Outbackers. Like said before, someone most probably had the same or similar problem(s), so help should be here. Check out the Mod section and see all the options. I'm also glad I found this site. It is a treasure chest of information. Once again welcome and have fun a Topsail.

Mike


----------



## 'Ohana

Welcome 4fun _timers to Outbackers, and happy camping









Ed


----------



## hpapa4

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to the group.


----------



## camping canuks

Welcome aboard









Enjoy and happy trails


----------



## mswalt

I'm glad you found us. You're going to like it here.

Welcome.

Mark


----------



## chbcso

Congrats on the new TT and WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS!!!!


----------

